# Wingbar Frame Wanted in Any Condition



## BreezyRider (Sep 3, 2017)

Boy's Wingbar frame wanted.  Will consider one in any condition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cda_cruisers (Feb 19, 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264203709924


----------



## cda_cruisers (Feb 24, 2019)

Someone actually bid on this... are we really raising the value to this?  please dont hate message, i’m just wondering where the value of these are now since i recently came across a crusty one that i plan to keep forever


----------



## 1937Silverking (Feb 24, 2019)

Depends... anyone can buy a frame... its worth bucks if all of the correct parts are there..


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 25, 2019)

cda_cruisers said:


> Someone actually bid on this... are we really raising the value to this?




For sure, in my mind (in the last decade or so) a wingbar frame and fork is about $1000 bill, but in days when a loose, prewar Schwinn straight bar hanging tank can crack up to $1500 by itself, this frame, fork and sought after alum. bars doesn't seem so outrageous. It might close for even more than the $2K opening bid. Of course, wingbars are trending right now, they're a hot topic for some reason, they will die down again, and another will take their place; the Bluebird, or Shelby Airflo, or Flying Merkel, whatever... these things go in flurries, or cycles (pardon the pun!). It happens in all hobbies; so you're seeing a currently trending bike fetch more than expected. Will this be a new benchmark for a wingbar frame, or is it just a blip on the radar because they're hot just now?

Vintage bike collecting is unusual in that new, younger buyers seem to be discovering them and entering the hobby with regularity, whereas in other collectible genres the old guard is dying off and nobody seems to be coming up to replace them... at least it seems that way to me. I'm mystified at the number of new members here on the cabe that say they are new to the hobby, and trying to learn. It's awesome actually... we're all just caretakers of these things, we need fresh blood to be sure they're preserved and enjoyed well beyond our life times.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 1, 2019)

@BreezyRider, did you end up with this wingbar? I see the seller canceled the two bids, and relisted it for $1799.98 buy it now?


----------



## BreezyRider (Mar 1, 2019)

Nah, I wasn’t involved in this one. I saw it for sale and was tempted, but I never bid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 1, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> @BreezyRider, did you end up with this wingbar? I see the seller canceled the two bids, and relisted it for $1799.98 buy it now?
> 
> I just don't understand these kind of shenanigans... were those two bids shill bids? Why even list the thing for auction if you're going to cancel it at the very end, and relist with a buy it now? It's seems quite hinky to me; the seller cancelled two bids, one for $2,024.99 and the other for $2300. then relisted it with an $1800 buy it now?
> 
> When an ebay seller pulls this kind of crap without some sort of explanation on the new listing I will usually remember their name, and not watch or bid on their items again. It's such a waste of everyone's time.



Hello, I’m the seller of this frame. Let me explain what happened to you before you get to bent out of shape. Both bidders contacted me to cancel. I didn’t just cancel the bids, because that wouldn’t make much sense.  The first bidder backed out of it because he said he talked to a expert and said he wasn’t interested anymore. The other bidder said he found another one. I’m negotiable on the price, so I lowered it. As that is what sellers do. I’m hiding nothing with this frame. It’s a very nice frame, with no issues. I’m always very honest with the items I sell, and my feedback shows it. Hope this clarifies the the situation.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you @Clark58mx!  I'm the jerk who wrote you, and I apologize. It's very frustrating when you get a high bidder who wants to cancel his bid at the last minute. Thank you for explaining what happened with your auction, a lot of people here on the CABE were watching this sale. Wishing you the best of luck, it's a nice lot.


----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 1, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Thank you @Clark58mx!  I'm the jerk who wrote you, and I apologize. It's very frustrating when you get a high bidder who wants to cancel his bid at the last minute. Thank you for explaining what happened with your auction, a lot of people here on the CABE were watching this sale. Wishing you the best of luck, it's a nice lot.



Thanks for understanding. I was going to build this wingbar up, but already have a complete one. Just thought I would let someone else have nice start to a wingbar.


----------

